# Annoying situation



## jonnyr7 (Jan 5, 2010)

I have a Savage bolt action in .223 with a detachable box magazine and I noticed while hunting this winter when there is only 1 shot left in the magazine it won't grab the shell and load right. It will only graze shell and dent it. My gun is really new and I would guess I have only shot about 100-150 rounds through it so I wouldn't think the spring on the mag should be wore out yet. Is there a type of magazine I can get that is of really high quality so I can avoid this problem? Any advice is appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Can you take the magazine apart and stretch the spring?

Are you leaving it loaded for long periods of time?


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Call Savage, they should help you out. I have a Mod 12 in .204 that has the same mag as the .223 and never had any problems. I don't ever remember seeing any one making aftermarket Savage mags, but some one must. Savage's mags seem to be pretty good quality from what I have dealt with. Good luck!


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

My Savage 17HMR did the exact same thing. I called Savage, and they shipped me two new mags for free. I also modified my existing mag by GENTLY and BARELY spreading the opening on the mag. That helped.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I've had a couple of FN mag springs break, they will replace them free also. Just give savage a call and let them know what's going on. And like others have said, don't leave the rounds in mag for long periods of time you'll be better off.

xdeano


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Get a remington 700. oke: oke:


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

call Savage and talk to them. More than likly it is just a bent feed lip. I worked on a friends 7600 remington and that was what caused him problems on the last round in the mag.


----------

